# Finnish:tarina



## mrt_265

Hei!
Kirjoitan sen lyhyen tarinan.Minun täytyy kääntää sen.​''Terävänä oli silmä jälleen, ja vakavassa kädessä oli taanoinen pinsetti, jolla minä joku hetki sitten olin puristanut kiinni sairaan valtasuonta. Hänen kasvonsa juonteet olivat samat kuin äskönkin.''
 
Kiitos paljon.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hei-
haluatko siis kääntää tekstisi englanniksi? Vai onko tämä käännöksesi? 

Terveisin,


----------



## mrt_265

englanniksikiitos


----------



## jonquiliser

En oikein ymmärrä lausettasi, enkä tiedä johtuuko se kontekstin puutteesta vaiko rajoitetusta kirjakielen tuntemuksestani. Muutama seikka siinä oli kuitenkin vähän outo ("taannoinen pinsetti", esimerkiksi). Täällä kuitenkin jonkinlainen käännös (jossa on varmasti virheitä):

(My? her/his?) eye was sharp again, and in (my?) hand  [the recent??] tweezers, that I only a moment ago had used to press shut the aorta of the sick [person]. The vains of her/his face looked the same as a moment ago.

Muista joka tapauksessa että jos kyseessä on kotitehtävä niin sinun pitäisi ensin yrittää itse tehdä käännöksen.


----------



## mrt_265

okei,kiitos paljon jonquiliser


----------



## jonquiliser

Eipä kestä!


----------

